# Coopers kit ale yeast fermented low?



## Bribie G (24/11/15)

In my eternal search for Rivet Lager at the weekend I did up a double batch 45L of a rice "lager" wort, lightly hopped, 75 / 25 % mix of BB Pale and supermarket rice.

Still sorting my brewhouse after a house move and I was convinced I had a couple of packs of Nottingham but they turned out to be S-04, I don't have any liquid yeasts suitable but I had four packs of the legendary Gold Sachets from under Coopers lids (mostly off Canadian Blonde) that I had been saving to use as yeast nutrient.

So in they went, yes I sprinkled h34r: :lol:

As an insurance to avoid too much fruitiness I'm running it through at 16 degrees, hence the bigger pitch rate. A fair krausen this morning. I seem to remember from my KnK days that Coopers original series Lager came out quite clean and was my go to tin for most partials.

Anyone used Coopers in an emergency and ended up with a clean crisp brew? With nothing to hide behind with this recipe I'm pinning my hopes on the Goldies.


----------



## Denobrew (27/11/15)

I did the same thing a couple of weeks ago when I split a double batch, the other was US05. Tastes ok out of the fermetor. Kegging today so will let you know the outcome.


----------



## klangers (27/11/15)

Similarly, I bought a coopers kit as I just love the fermenters and decided to do a school night K&K brew.

Propagated the coopers yeast and nearing the tail end of fermentation, which I did at 12 degrees. Hopefully the decent population of yeast and low and slow ferment will bring the best out of the K&K. Whacked some hallertau in there to spruce it up.

Will let you know the results!


----------



## antiphile (27/11/15)

I'm a bit surprised it's ticking along nicely at 16C if it's one of the pure ale yeasts in the gold sachets, because I've never got them going properly much under 18C. As you probably know, quite a few kits are a lager/ale hybrid mix yeast, so maybe you have some of those in the mix. (If you need to find out, Coopers have a thread how to decode the sachets here on their forum). But certainly, they attenuate reasonably well (low to mid 70s %) and cleanly at or below the 19 to 20 degree mark.

Their commercial ale yeast (they use in their bottled ales) though, seems to work pretty nicely down to about 15C.

Best of luck.


----------



## Reman (28/11/15)

Not sure about the kit yeasts but I fermented an APA with Coopers yeast at 16c, turned out very nice.

Interestingly this is one of the few brews I've done where you can stir up the yeast from the bottom of the bottle and get a nice little taste variation. Most yeasts taste pretty rubbish, but the Coopers yeast is quite nice.


----------



## Denobrew (1/12/15)

The side by side are two completely different beers. US05 is the better beer. The coopers yeasts I used was one from a sparkling ale kit and one from a Canadian blonde kit, it chewed through it in 3 days whereas the US05 took a day longer. Not that that is an issue, the Amarillo all but gone, the other is more hop forward and prevalent on the nose. The coopers is fruity, that's the only way to describe it for me. I have another batch of the same recipe on BRY97, so I'll be interested in seeing the difference between yeasts. All fermented at 18 degrees. What a great hobby, well it's the beginning of an obsession for me.


----------



## klangers (21/12/15)

klangers said:


> Similarly, I bought a coopers kit as I just love the fermenters and decided to do a school night K&K brew.
> 
> Propagated the coopers yeast and nearing the tail end of fermentation, which I did at 12 degrees. Hopefully the decent population of yeast and low and slow ferment will bring the best out of the K&K. Whacked some hallertau in there to spruce it up.
> 
> Will let you know the results!


Cracked this out at a party on the weekend. Very, very clean and very, very bright considering I didn't filter it (this was likely helped by the clarity ferm which I used to reduce the gluten for my girlfriend who is sensitive). All who tried it enjoyed it.

It makes for a great thirst quencher and is sufficiently low in alcohol to be a great summer lunch beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

Denobrew said:


> , well it's the beginning of an obsession for me.


A what......


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/15)

Turned out excellent but with just a hint of green apple for some reason, very much megaswill as intended and very clear.


----------

